# is Cadel Evans a wanker?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

seriously, is he as obsessed with winning the UCI point classification as the media seems to be making out? Did he pull Bettini to the line at the WC just to finish ahead of a chasing pack for more UCI points (he didn't podium in part because he delivered a perfect leadout for the rest). The guy seems to lack any panache on the bike, one gear, one speed. Other than contract negotiations, who really cares in the long run about the UCI points leader?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> seriously, is he as obsessed with winning the UCI point classification as the media seems to be making out? Did he pull Bettini to the line at the WC just to finish ahead of a chasing pack for more UCI points (he didn't podium in part because he delivered a perfect leadout for the rest). The guy seems to lack any panache on the bike, one gear, one speed. Other than contract negotiations, who really cares in the long run about the UCI points leader?


golf and nascar have similar points chases. they seem to care about it. whats wrong with cadel being competitive? some people hate him for no apparent reason (yeah, yeah, he's a wheelsucker, but maybe hes just not as fast as everyone else and would blow up if he attacked, so he has to play conservative and just sit with them), and give him **** no matter what he does. everybody hates it when a breakaway starts playing cat and mouse and they get swept up by the peloton. cadel decides to pull the breakaway so they can stay away, and he gets **** for it. he prob knew he couldnt beat bettini or the others in a sprint, so why not get extra UCI points by leading everyone out?

and its his job, so i think contract negotiations are a big deal to him. leading out a race you prob couldnt win for extra points which could lead to extra hundreds of thousands of dollars (or millions with endorsements) next year sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> is Cadel Evans a wanker?


Yes. ..


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not to mention He cries about every little thing


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

No. Cadel Evans is a decent bicycle racer.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Cadel Evans is about the most boring cyclist to watch. Never attacks, takes the decents really slow but always weasles his way into the top ten.

Definitely Wanker


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

stevesbike said:


> Did he pull Bettini to the line at the WC just to finish ahead of a chasing pack for more UCI points?
> Other than contract negotiations, who really cares in the long run about the UCI points leader?


No points in the World Champs. I haven't seen the race but it sounded to me like Cadel attacked and Shleck did the lead out work for Bettini. Why on earth wouldn't you leave it up to Bettini to chase? You're never, ever going to sprint him off your wheel!

Contract negotiations are very important to a cyclist. Time will tell how important the Pro Tour win is. Maybe he'll go down in history as one of the first winners of the grandest competition of them all... There will need to be changes at the UCI for that to happen but that's another thread.

Cadel seems to get on a lot of peoples nerves but he seems down to earth and likable to me.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

hayaku said:


> Cadel seems to get on a lot of peoples nerves but he seems down to earth and likable to me.


me too. maybe it's because I was sort of a fan when he rode mtb for volvo/cannondale but I don't get the bad vibe from him that others seem to. that and boonen essentially said he was the only GC contender at this year's TDF that's clean, fwiw.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Isn't Cadel the Australian Leipheimer? Not sure if that bolsters or weakens his case in the eyes of many. I reluctantly like both -- wish they rode with panache but admire their day-after-day consistency.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

fougasg said:


> Isn't Cadel the Australian Leipheimer? Not sure if that bolsters or weakens his case in the eyes of many. I reluctantly like both -- wish they rode with panache but admire their day-after-day consistency.


Nope, because Leipheimer has shown (at least on occasion) that he can ride in the wind.

The only time Evans seems to do that is when he's closing a gap, or trying to bridge up to a move.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Zzzzzz. Oh, I'm sorry. Cadel tends to do that to me. The overall season points chance is probably the only race he can win.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, okay, if you say so... I guess they both *can* ride in the wind, since they prove it in time trials; sometimes Levi actually *does*, like in the U.S. Champs...

I was really talking more philosophically and less from a talent/skills/panache standpoint. As an American, I was fishing for how Cadel is viewed in his home country and elswhere. I find it much easier to enjoy O'Grady, McEwen, McGee, and before them Anderson than I do Evans -- even though Cadel is an incredible bike rider. I liked following LeMond, Hampsten, Phinney, and Armstrong more than I do Levi.

+1 for zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

To me, the UCI win is tailor made for Cadel. Its nothing but a consolation prize, since DiLuca got nixed. 
Just like all of his GT's. Close but no cigar. 
As for a wanker, interpreted as prick/jerk/crier, who knows? I don't make public comments about a guy who's just trying to race his bike and be left alone. His face just says it all the time.


----------



## esbowen (Oct 6, 2007)

*Why the grief?*

Cadel is one of a very small group of riders who can compete at the highest level from the very beginning of the season to the end. There are not many in the peloton who can compete for the podium in a one week race, grand tour, classic, and world championships. Evans is simply one of the best rounded, and most consistent cyclists, in the pro ranks. In this era of super specialists, Cadel is a throw back to the old school of hard men who could dish it out race after race, all season long. Sure, he may look and sound like "wanker", but his results say otherwise. The bottom line is that this dude is a cycling stud, contrary to whatever picture the sound bites may appear to paint.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

botto said:


> Nope, because Leipheimer has shown (at least on occasion) that he can ride in the wind.
> 
> The only time Evans seems to do that is when he's closing a gap, or trying to bridge up to a move.



YA need to watch more cycling

Evans was one of the few to hang his neck out there thsi year when contador attacked a few years ago he went on a long rang attack to gain GC spots. If your looking for stupid pointless attacks to amuse you you won't find em much at the pro level I suggest watching a cat 5 race.

PS as far a riding in the wind he won a TT at this years tour by taking risks on a wet course and riding faster than everyone else (cept ol vino the vampire).


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, homeboy rides a LONG season. I give him props for that.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*are all you guys seriously sitting*

at your computers and judging what a man physically looks like and how "exciting" he is to watch...talking about a bunch of wankers.  

Evans is a better rider than any of you will ever be.....get over it.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> YA need to watch more cycling


incorrect.



32and3cross said:


> Evans was one of the few to hang his neck out there thsi year when contador attacked


incorrect. 

evans was one of the few who _could_ almost hang on to contador. 99.999% of the time, the only time he;'ll ride in the wind is when he's closing a gap, or chasing.



32and3cross said:


> a few years ago he went on a long rang attack to gain GC spots.


2005, in the pyrenees. the top dogs let him ride away, seeing as he wasn't a threat. there's your .0001%



32and3cross said:


> If your looking for stupid pointless attacks to amuse you you won't find em much at the pro level I suggest watching a cat 5 race.


if you enjoy wheel sucking so much, i suggest you watch evans more, and rent some videos of joop zoetemelk.



32and3cross said:


> PS as far a riding in the wind he won a TT at this years tour by taking risks on a wet course and riding faster than everyone else (cept ol vino the vampire).


ps - a TT is not the same, and afaik, the win is still officially Vinokourov's.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*waste of a good domestique*

He seems to best function as a GC man for teams who make the one-day classics their priority. These teams focus on the classics, then put in an appearance in the Tours for the added publicity. What makes him a wanker in my book is his inability to show respect for rider's with lesser abilities, but more courage, genuine confidence, and leadership skills. 
If another rider wins a race, in his eyes, it's only because fate was conspiring against him.


----------



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

bahueh said:


> at your computers and judging what a man physically looks like and how "exciting" he is to watch...talking about a bunch of wankers.
> 
> Evans is a better rider than any of you will ever be.....get over it.


glad someone spoke up! the guy is just trying to ride a bike for a living. how many of us would die for the same chance to have a career, and no- being a cat 4 isnt a career, and have his strength and ability. sure he may not be the most exciting to watch and his attacks may not drop the entire peloton, but he deserves to get more respect than he does. 
my $0.02


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

fougasg said:


> Well, okay, if you say so... I guess they both *can* ride in the wind, since they prove it in time trials; sometimes Levi actually *does*, like in the U.S. Champs...
> 
> I was really talking more philosophically and less from a talent/skills/panache standpoint. As an American, I was fishing for how Cadel is viewed in his home country and elswhere. I find it much easier to enjoy O'Grady, McEwen, McGee, and before them Anderson than I do Evans -- even though Cadel is an incredible bike rider. I liked following LeMond, Hampsten, Phinney, and Armstrong more than I do Levi.
> 
> +1 for zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



As an Australian I couldn't give a rats arse how you an American views Cadel. All those Aussie riders you have mentioned above are champions who have done exceptionally well on the world stage but only Cadel has a serious chance of winning the TDF. If 'exciting' is categorized as doping up, winning a major race and then getting caught and banned but loudly protesting your innocence and dragging yourself and the sport thru the courts making a complete fool of yourself and bringing the sport into disrepute then YES CADEL IS BORING.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

jpap said:


> As an Australian I couldn't give a rats arse how you an American views Cadel. All those Aussie riders you have mentioned above are champions who have done exceptionally well on the world stage but only Cadel has a serious chance of winning the TDF. If 'exciting' is categorized as doping up, winning a major race and then getting caught and banned but loudly protesting your innocence and dragging yourself and the sport thru the courts making a complete fool of yourself and bringing the sport into disrepute then YES CADEL IS BORING.


I'll rephrase since I don't blame you for not caring how I view your countrymen: How is Cadel viewed in your country, compared the others?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

He's a pretty damn good bike rider (how else do you get 2nd in the TdF with only one teammate giving any help in the mountains?).


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

As a matter of fact, cyclists, and other cycling informed persons here in Australia tend to view Cadel as an honest, likeable and down-to-earth kinda person. Not to mention most people believe Cadel to be a non-doping athlete. 

To illustrate this further, Cadel is currently in the running for two awards here in Australia, the "Scody People's Choice Cyclist of the year award" and the SMH Sportsman of the Year award.

I, for one, am a big fan of Cadel, and have never understood why everyone seems to think he is whinging and whining when all he is doing is just sayin' how he saw a certain race situation unfold. Nothing wrong with that.





fougasg said:


> I'll rephrase since I don't blame you for not caring how I view your countrymen: How is Cadel viewed in your country, compared the others?


----------



## c_balls (Feb 5, 2007)

bahueh said:


> at your computers and judging what a man physically looks like and how "exciting" he is to watch...talking about a bunch of wankers.
> 
> Evans is a better rider than any of you will ever be.....get over it.


WORD!

Dont be haters.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, even this thread is like Cadel---- boring.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Off season.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

ti-triodes said:


> Man, even this thread is like Cadel---- boring.


this thread should attack more. it should "ride in the wind' like Levi too. c'mon thread, man up.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

this thread will not get off my arse, its a wheel sucker!!


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

This thread is the most consistent thead of the year.


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

I wonder if they showed the video of Cadel spraying a can of coke at the camera man that got too close to him during the TDF at the Australian sportsman of the year awards? I could not believe it when I saw it, luckily I had it on the DVR and went back to make sure that was what I had seen.

I thought it was funny, it was the first time Cadel showed any personality that I had seen.

btw.... that second place was due to a Leipheimer time penalty.... now that should make this thread less boring!


----------



## ridin at 4:20 (Dec 9, 2007)

blackhat said:


> this thread should attack more. it should "ride in the wind' like Levi too. c'mon thread, man up.


That is why he is boring. Like Levi, he has no aggression while racing. No balls, no Vino attacks, no muscle at the line and probably because their is no juice, no sauce running through the veins. All the true exciting racers are dopers.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

ridin at 4:20 said:


> All the true exciting racers are dopers.


I'm afraid you're right, Dude. And if that's the case, I'll take boring. Sorta like a pitchers' duel (unless it's Clemens and Petitte), or an NFL defensive struggle.


----------



## ridin at 4:20 (Dec 9, 2007)

fougasg said:


> I'm afraid you're right, Dude. And if that's the case, I'll take boring. Sorta like a pitchers' duel (unless it's Clemens and Petitte), or an NFL defensive struggle.


I think the fun days of watching a bunch of juicers going bolistic in the mtns are over. Pantani attacking like a mad-man, Lance dropping then like a bunch of old ladies, Vino foaming at the mouth, Rassmusen gliding his way up like he has a motor, Virenque soaring his way to heaven, Basso showing Lance there is a new kid in town. Contador spinning his tires he is attacking so hard(not saying he is a doper, but sure does ride aggressive)Oh, the good old days.

Now we can look forward to that alien looking Levi never getting out of the saddle, Cadel being a weeble wabble on the bike almost taking the guy out next to him. That should be fun.

My favorite was when they interviewed Levi after a mtn stage this year and all he says is" yeah, that isn't my style" referring to Ras and Contador going crazy attacking each other.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

ridin at 4:20 said:


> I think the fun days of watching a bunch of juicers going bolistic in the mtns are over. Pantani attacking like a mad-man, Lance dropping then like a bunch of old ladies, Vino foaming at the mouth, Rassmusen gliding his way up like he has a motor, Virenque soaring his way to heaven, Basso showing Lance there is a new kid in town. Contador spinning his tires he is attacking so hard(not saying he is a doper, but sure does ride aggressive)Oh, the good old days.
> 
> Now we can look forward to that alien looking Levi never getting out of the saddle, Cadel being a weeble wabble on the bike almost taking the guy out next to him. That should be fun.
> 
> My favorite was when they interviewed Levi after a mtn stage this year and all he says is" yeah, that isn't my style" referring to Ras and Contador going crazy attacking each other.


Sigh... I know what you mean, and BTW, you pretty much captured exactly the way I felt when I watched these guys -- still do watch them on DVD. You have a way with words. 

I first got interested in pro cycling in the 80s when Hinault and Lemond and Fignon were beating the [email protected] out of each other -- who knows what they were on, but it was beautiful to watch. Of course I'd heard about Merckx, et al... who knows what they were on...prolly the same in every generation.

Myself, I'd rather see them all clean than all dirty. Ras and Berto would still beat Levi and Cadel in the mountains, and Levi and Cadel would still beat Ras and Berto in the time trials. There would still be +/- 5-min time gap on the podium of the grand tours, and the classics would still be won by the hardest men. 

I'm convinced Armstrong, Basso, Heras, and similar dudes would win the tours whether all doping or none doping; and Boonen, Museeuw, Van Petegem, et al would win the classics under similar circumstances.

Let's blow it up, and clean it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

*Funny,*

I noticed Cadel was voted favorite cyclist of the year in a readers pole of a British mag. I can't remember which one.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

cadel has ZERO team. horner is a joke. this year with popo there is another person who can attack and put pressure on the other GC contenders,.

Did i mention that Horner is the biggest Joke in the peleton.

the guy sucks.. yeah Horner sucks.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> cadel has ZERO team. horner is a joke. this year with popo there is another person who can attack and put pressure on the other GC contenders,.
> 
> Did i mention that Horner is the biggest Joke in the peleton.
> 
> the guy sucks.. yeah Horner sucks.


Mr. Ball? Is that you?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Cadel REALLY looks like a wanker in the Olypics Road Race.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You brought up this old thread? What a wanker.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> The guy seems to lack any panache on the bike, one gear, one speed./QUOTE]
> 
> Cadel is not a wanker.
> 
> ...


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

bas said:


> Cadel REALLY looks like a wanker in the Olypics Road Race.



Yeah I a agree. WHAT? a wanker. Attacking on the last circuit, smashing the field and leaving just 15, then helping his team mate Rogers go off the front who goes on to contest the sprint win. Anyone who thinks Cadel is a wanker is simply jealous and a bitter soul who has some shitty karma coming - and *the OP is a disgrace*. Cadel speaks with his bike.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

coldass said:


> Yeah I a agree. WHAT? a wanker. Attacking on the last circuit, smashing the field and leaving just 15, then helping his team mate Rogers go off the front who goes on to contest the sprint win. Anyone who thinks Cadel is a wanker is simply jealous and a bitter soul who has some shitty karma coming - and *the OP is a disgrace*. *Cadel speaks with his bike*.


and his big mouth too in case you're forgetting publicly practically criticizing his team both this and last year.

That definitely qualifies as a wanker of a personality/professional on any level for me.

You might hate your team/not get along with them but you never publicly put them down and discredit them. 

As long as he keeps running his mouth the way he does, many more will jump on the 'hate Cadel' bandwagon. 

I definitely agree he rode well at this year's TdF for sure and I'll openly say that he fought hard and rode like he wanted to win. But I'll also be the first to say he shouldn't have said what he did about his team in the way he did for sure.

He might be a wheelsucker yes but I also know that this is how he rides because he can't hold an attack too well etc due to the type of rider he is. So, he does what's best for him to win or place as high as possible. Boring, yes but it's about riding smartly too and doing what works for you.

Criticizing your team qualifies you as a wanker in my books. It's poor professionalism.

Oh and saying the OP is a disgrace is totally uncalled for.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> and his big mouth too in case you're forgetting publicly practically criticizing his team both this and last year.
> .


And you base the opinions of your life on sound bites from the media, when a guy has just raced, speaks frankly when clearly tired. Cadel is one of the most gentle, well liked people in the peleton. He hardly has a big mouth - far from it. Enough of the character assassination led by threads like this. 

And as for the OP being a disgrace. He wrote the title words and about someone he obviously knows little about. You call someone a 'wanker' or even question it when you clearly have no idea - you are a disgrace. The OP should be ashamed for starting this thread and should account for it. 

I am for defending a real champion here and moving this post again for the record. Comment stands - I won't post again here to keep surfacing this crap - I feel ashamed for that.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

how about some props to his wife at least - the Chinese were not letting anyone (including relatives) near the course. She ignore them and climbed a 30 foot wall to hang an OZ flag. Maybe he's a wanker but at least he's married to a cool woman (give him that much...)


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

coldass said:


> Cadel speaks with his bike.


Yeah, and every time he does he screams "I'm a doosh/wanker/asshat!"



coldass said:


> I am for defending a real champion here and moving this post again for the record. Comment stands - I won't post again here to keep surfacing this crap - I feel ashamed for that.


He's not a real champion, first off. He can't even finish a grand tour in style and gets blown away in "his specialty." 

And I'll keep bringing up threads like this because it's glaringly obvious that Cadel is dummy, and it's fun to point it out. Hey, remember when he went nuts after someone touched him and ran away clutching a stuffed toy lion like it was his mommy? Classic!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

coldass said:


> And you base the opinions of your life on sound bites from the media, when a guy has just raced, speaks frankly when clearly tired. Cadel is one of the most gentle, well liked people in the peleton. He hardly has a big mouth - far from it. Enough of the character assassination led by threads like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I am for defending a real champion here and moving this post again for the record. Comment stands - I won't post again here to keep surfacing this crap - I feel ashamed for that.


So, being tired entitles you to call your team whatever the hell you want, say whatever you want about how incompetent they are in PUBLIC to the media and let everyone know of your disappointment towards them? Hardly gentle or an excuse.

If he didn't say anything, that'd be fine. But clearly, he doesn't think before he speaks. C'mon, even the race commentators are talking about him belittling his team. 

That's hardly a consummate professional at all. 

You want professional/well liked and gentle, there are a few others whom I'm sure you know of in the pro peloton. In other sports, look at Paul Scholes from Manchester United - he lets his footballing (soccer) do the talking. 

He might be a champion of races (cadel) but he ain't a real champion until he learns how to respect the feelings of his team and is diplomatic at least.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great thing about cycling and track is you cant hide, and time doesnt lie. Cadel is one of THE fastest time trialists and a tippy top climber. So much so that he finishes 2nd in the hardest race there is with no team. Time doesnt lie, they dont vote for the TDF leader board like gymnastics and figure skating, you earn it. He'll never get the VDV award for greatness in interviewing, but he's a better cyclist than just about every man in the peloton in the grand tour. And explain that part about the TT not being "in the wind again"? Now if attacked more and finished 10 minutes in arrears on stages that would be great, except it would be stupid. As soon as cycling introduces an "artistic component" to each race i'll stop watching. Judged sports suck!


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

...rip


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> So, being tired entitles you to call your team whatever the hell you want, say whatever you want about how incompetent they are in PUBLIC to the media and let everyone know of your disappointment towards them? Hardly gentle or an excuse.
> 
> If he didn't say anything, that'd be fine. But clearly, he doesn't think before he speaks. C'mon, even the race commentators are talking about him belittling his team.
> 
> ...



Cadel's team sucks and the sooner they get rid of those losers the better. If he had half decent riders that CSC had Cadel would be TDF champion make no mistake about that. As for Paul Scholes he aint no super liked professional he's an orange tosser


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

This thread is a wanker, if that's possible.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Great thing about cycling and track is you cant hide, and time doesnt lie. Cadel is one of THE fastest time trialists and a tippy top climber. So much so that he finishes 2nd in the hardest race there is with no team. Time doesnt lie, they dont vote for the TDF leader board like gymnastics and figure skating, you earn it. He'll never get the VDV award for greatness in interviewing, but he's a better cyclist than just about every man in the peloton in the grand tour. And explain that part about the TT not being "in the wind again"? Now if attacked more and finished 10 minutes in arrears on stages that would be great, except it would be stupid. As soon as cycling introduces an "artistic component" to each race i'll stop watching. Judged sports suck!


He's far from a "tippy top climber".

And finishing second is finishing the first loser. He fails.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> He's far from a "tippy top climber".
> 
> And finishing second is finishing the first loser. He fails.


Tough crowd! I hope you're not a teacher.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AJL said:


> Tough crowd! I hope you're not a teacher.


Nope. Although we need to teach kids these days that you either win or you don't. The real world doesn't have "you did good, but you lost the account" awards. You get fired for that. There's no teaching kids the drive to succeed these days. 

Oh well, enough sidebar.


----------

